# I don't remember these being there...



## YayMii (Feb 15, 2010)

I have just noticed that the GBAtemp banner (at the top of the page) has three icons on the right side (one with a GBASP, one with a DSlite, and one with a Wii).
You can click on them and it'll take you to the respective section (ex. clicking on the Wii takes you to the Wii section).

Has anybody noticed this before, or am I just slow?

EDIT: Davess pointed out that this shows only when you're using the V3 (default) skin.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2010)

You're just slow. They've done that for quite some time.


----------



## Supersonicmonk (Feb 15, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> I have just noticed that the GBAtemp banner (at the top of the page) has three icons on the right side (one with a GBASP, one with a DSlite, and one with a Wii).
> You can click on them and it'll take you to the respective section (ex. clicking on the Wii takes you to the Wii section).
> 
> Has anybody noticed this before, or am I just slow? *yes*


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 15, 2010)

You also should have an option that says "Yes, I knew they were shortcuts, but I don't use them". I do my navigation mostly by View New Posts.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay, I'll add it then.

BTW, I feel kinda stupid now...


----------



## Davess (Feb 16, 2010)

Please add this only happens on the V3 skin, Other than that i did not know


----------



## ninchya (Feb 16, 2010)

i noticed them once or twice but i didnt know it was a shortcut?!?!??!?!?


----------



## tobi9859 (Feb 16, 2010)

i just noticed that XD


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes, I noticed that
It was in my GBAtemp guide, before I renewed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (which reminds me that I still have to complete it now ...)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Was this even worth creating a topic for? And yes, this is a useless post too, but I don't care.


----------



## YayMii (Feb 19, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Was this even worth creating a topic for? And yes, this is a useless post too, but I don't care.


It's still considered a "Site discussion". So technically it isn't useless.

BTW, is it possible to lock someone out of a thread?


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 19, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> BTW, is it possible to lock someone out of a thread?


No
You either lock it for everyone (besides mods) or noone
You can't lock it for 1 member only (although it would be possible with some kind of modification)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 19, 2010)

Just suspend the member until the thread's finished


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 19, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=149127


----------



## DKAngel (Feb 19, 2010)

lol i never knew they were there =]


----------



## _Burai_ (Feb 22, 2010)

D: Now I know its there.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2010)

I see the pictures all the time but never new they were shortcuts


----------

